# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX  اريد إصلاح Samsung Galaxy S GT-I-9003 باستعمال JTAG

## elmkarim

السلام عليكم
أنا من مدينة طنجة، لدي هاتف Samsung Galaxy S GT-I9003، حاولت أن أقوم بفلاش ROM جديد، ولكنني أخطأت وقمت بفلاش ROM لـ GT-I9000 بدل  GT-I9003 مما تسبب في تعطل الجهاز.
الأن أحتاج إلى أن يتم إصلاحه عن طريق JTAG. هل لديكم هاتف من يستطيع القيام بهذا في طنجة إن أمكن وإلا في الرباط أو الدار البيضاء.
المرجو الرد علي عاجلا لأنني سأسافر قبل 1/9/2012
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## yassin55

وعليكم السلام اخى
 كل عام وانت بخير 
توجه الى اقرب مركز صيانه فى مدينتك

----------


## elmkarim

للأسف لم أجد أحدا في مدينة طنجة يستعمل تقنية jtag فالمرجو إذا كان أحد من أعضاء المنتدى يستطيع المساعدة جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## شاعر بلا مشاعر

حلوووووووووووو

----------

